# Beginner Airbrush



## gh0st (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been into modelling for a while now and I feel I've grown past the assembling/applying decals, using a paint brush stage and was wondering if anyone could tell me what a good beginner airbrush setup would be. I finally have a dedicated work area and time to get back in to my hobby. I've seen some on eBay but I wanted to go to those in the know before buying anything.

I have an Italeri HH-63 in 1/72 scale on order and am eventually looking to paint it up like the one shown in 'Resident Evil: Extinction', so I figured an airbrush would be the best way to go.

If anyone could recommend a good beginner airbrush set or what equipment I need to have a good airbrush kit, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanx


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Gh0st...

We are in the same boat, you and I... I went to the local Wal Mart two days ago and bought a "Mighty Mini Airbrush and Compressor Kit" by Testors for just under $70CDN - I guess that's about $120USD now  haha - sorry, I'm just enjoying the sweet irony for once!

I just got back from an overnight sortie, so I haven't had a chance to test. Chances are I'll get a severe talking-to for cheaping out on the airbrush (j/k all!), but this kit will do until I outgrow it.

Found a review online as I composed this:
http://www.internetmodeler.com/2006/january/features/mighty_mini.php

Best of luck! :thumbsup: 
Links


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Well may I join in too ? I would love to learn to use an air brush correctly and like you, Am confused by all the choices. I want one that will paint wide and a very fine line as well. I want something that is EASY to clean and maintain, and BE DEPENDABLE. My Hobbytown here, sells only aztec & he says they are easy and durable. keep us posted on your mini ! when do you think you will have a chance to test it out ?

Bert


----------



## Flanker29 (Oct 25, 2007)

this is what I'm using very easy to use and clean and can be used with compressed air cartridges or with an air compressor.
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bad/bad250-3.htm

hope that helps


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

model maker said:


> My Hobbytown here, sells only aztec & he says they are easy and durable.


Hey Model Maker...

Just looking through the instructions and noticed that the airbrush that comes with the Mighty Mini kit is an Aztek A270.

For what it's worth.

Cheers,
Links


----------



## dahut (Nov 10, 2007)

Possibly the best airbrush for a newbie is a Badger 350 single action. It's built like a tank, easy to use, easy to clean and parts are readily available. Depending on the tip you select, you can do lines as fine as 1/16" and you really only need two tips for models - fine and medium.

There are no fussy little nozzle ends like on the Azteks and overall it's quite forgiving. It's also a great springboard to the double action A/B's


----------



## gh0st (Oct 30, 2007)

Can the Badger 350 be used with a compressor, or only with a can of propellant?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

gh0st said:


> Can the Badger 350 be used with a compressor, or only with a can of propellant?


Yes it can be used with a compressor. 

There is no advantage to the cans of propellant. They are stinky (butane), dangerous (butane), and the pressure varies a lot depending on the amount of propellant (butane) left in the can, plus there's no way to regulate it. Damn things get cold too as propellant (butane) is used.

If you are only going to use it a couple times, cost would be the only advantage with the cans.

I'd spend a little more and get a shop compressor. A small tank type that could also be used to run a nail gun or fill tires. These come with regulators. Once charged, the attached tank will run your airbrush all week. The only additional attachment would be a water trap/filter so you don't get condensate on your work.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i am using an iwata revolution cr dual action airbrush with a 2 gallon compressor from wal-mart. total cost was like 300.00 but i use my airbrush for WWII ARMOR models ( comes in handy for camo patterns), and my r/c bodies. i would suggest not wasting time on the single action because they are equivilent to a spray can. to clarify:

dual action you control paint flow with the "rocking" finger lever.

single action is you push the button down and paint comes out however it wants to

dual actions are a little more expensive but give best results, and yes propellent cans can be used (with an adapter) but as above poster stated tehre is no advantage. get yourself a dual action and do it right the first time instead of wasting the cash ( you will most likely get a dual action in the future anyway).


----------

